# Brownhills Newark



## voltar (Jul 24, 2009)

Just to let you all know theire as been management change around again new CO and members below him,they say that they know that they have got customer care problems and have got a long way to correct thease issuies long OVERDUE, after all its us that keep thease companys afloat look after the customers and they will not be driven away to other dealears next time they want to buy another MOTORHOME or need another SERVICE.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you mean staff from another branch, or a complete new group of sales and service people. It will need someone special to turn around their reputation.
What will they be selling as agents.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps they should have their CO joining us on here or at least reading the comments. Although I am happy with my choice of dealer.

cabby


----------



## robinpompey (May 7, 2011)

I have just had a need to use the Spares Dept., at Brownhills and couldn't have had better service from Scott. He was superb. Credit where credit is due.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the warning about Brownhills,I would never use them anyway after the criticism they get on here..Every time I have been the staff seem top heavy with sharp suited salesmen eager to get a sale and not enough blue collar workers to do the servicing.

More detail from the OP would be appreciated,what are the ''customer care problems and issues''referred to?


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I've only used Brownhills for spares and accessories and they were first class. Often stop there on the way past and always manage to find something to buy.........


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

OK it was 7 years ago when we purchased our mh. Cannock not Newark. The sales woman was a bit snotty at Newark.

But a warranty claim for replacement liesure battery was dealt with promptly.
And if I am caught short on the A1 I use the toilets at Newark.
Always clean.
Dave p


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I also could not complain about Cannock's warranty.
I had the water pump pack in, so I called in, expecting them to say book it in and we will look at it in 6 months time  They replaced it there and then


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

I called yesterday at Newrk and left my details with a salesman re a new van. ' I will ring you later' was he reply. Two days later, no call.

Rubbish.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ainsel said:


> I called yesterday at Newrk and left my details with a salesman re a new van. ' I will ring you later' was he reply. Two days later, no call.
> 
> Rubbish.


I had the same from another three letter name dealer, not a million miles away, infact very very near  I telephoned them a few times as they are the main importer for a continental panel van and they never returned any calls.
Would I ever buy from them? I think not :x 
Just imagine having a warranty claim :?:


----------



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

recently bought a new auto trail and have had a few minor niggles,

A lady called Mary on service has been brilliant no complaints from me


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Bought our van from the Durham branch, nothing but praise for that.
Then couple of years later, halfway through a warranty claim (battery!) the branch was sold to Marquis. In fairness, Newark took it over and I can't fault their spares dept who got it sorted for me.
Have called in several times since (Mum lives closeby) and have always felt welcome. Lucky? Don't know but I just call it as I see it.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*Brownhills*

It seems the majority so far have no complaints. I always stop there on my way past to go to their cafe and use the toilets and if I have time a look around. having never bought a motorhome from them can not comment on the service etc. however I have noticed that most of the second hand vehs that they had for sale were in some state of disrepair.I did once mention this to a person there who stated that it would all be rectified on a sale. To me if I was trying to sell something I would make sure it was in as good condition as possible before displaying it. This indicates to me as stated by a previous op that they have more white collar workers than blue(if I am allowed to use that expression) to that effect I am in the would not buy camp.

Paul :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

They are not a dealer that I have ever used and I am perhaps saddened that their previous reputation has been so sullied by poor comments that many people, including me, would not really consider them if they wanted to buy a major item such as a new MH.

A reputation, once damaged by poor response to problems (and they have been reported on here many times), will take a considerable effort and time to overcome - and that of course the staff may be aware of that with their "we know we have problems with customer care" comment.......

All we can do is keep an open mind and see how other people report the quality of service - sadly the "they promised ma a call but have not" type of response suggests that so far little has changed on that front, however good the spares and reception may appear.

That is how I see it - once a reputation has been established it is very hard and time consuming to change it........

I hope they can and will tackle that problem conscientiously and as has been suggested, involvement in MHF may well be a way that the reputation can be changed.......

Dave


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I called in on my way past in April and spoke to a salesman who promised to email me details re. payloads on a Rapido, I am still waiting.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Penquin said:


> ......................................
> involvement in MHF may well be a way that the reputation can be changed
> Dave


Indeed,there are not many dealers who are prepared to put their head above the parapet and come on here.Having spoken to some of them the consensus is that they are on a hiding to nothing and have little to gain and a lot to lose.

The recent thread about the one man protest outside Lowdhams disproves that theory,the dealer was getting so much adverse publicity which must have been affecting their trade that the CEO came on here to put Lowdham's case.

This intervention changed the tone of the whole thread which had turned into a Lowdham bashing.I think it changed the view of a lot of members and made out the disgruntled customer to be unreasonable.

So it can be beneficial for dealers to put their side of the story on a public forum and I wish more would have the courage to do it,however in the case of Brownhills I think things have gone a bit too far.It's all very well being able to sell accessories but a high value motorhome is a different story.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Brownhills*



owl129 said:


> I have noticed that most of the second hand vehs that they had for sale were in some state of disrepair.I did once mention this to a person there who stated that it would all be rectified on a sale.
> 
> Paul :roll:


This is where the problem starts, A friend of mine has just purchased a second hand Autotrail, It is now 3 weeks that they have messed him about and still have not rectified the defects which are only minor ones.

Its the old case of Salesmen promising the earth, but the rest of the company not honouring the deal when they have your money

As for a management reshuffle, If you shake a bag of [email protected] about, when you tip it out you still get a pile of Poo :? :? :?

Alan H


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I have had two Motorhomes from them in the past, and not had any major problems. One or two faults found later on, to be fair to them was sorted to my satisfaction.

We was there last weekend to see the Barron Knights, a good weekend had a look round, all MH doors open for viewing but items missing. I made a comment to a salesman and he said it's people nicking things from them. 


Dill


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Reading the criticism on here over the years concerning Brownhills, could there not be a section in one place on MHF where members could score the quality of service they have received from other dealers, or would that not be allowed for legal reasons?

I am in the market for a new motor caravan and would really appreciate being able to check which dealers I should be looking at for service before I part with my money.

Invicta


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We do have a motorhome company directory here where members can give feedback.

Not sure how good it is though,I did put a search on for Brownhills and also used the map county search but nothing came up.Brownhills did use to have a feedback score on there(which was well into negatives)so it must have been removed for some reason.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

This is the message I got when I tried a search for local dealer



> _Sorry this listing is now inactive. If you wish to re-enable it contact us on 0800 0337288 or use the Contact Us Email facility
> 
> Feedback ratings are shown as Positive (GREEN text), Negative (RED text) and Neutral (BLUE text)
> _
> :roll:


But at last I have learned how to use the quote facility :lol:


----------

